# Error 0251



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

I think I need some help. My computer locks up and I have to manually shut down. When I start it back up I get this:

CPU=AMD Athlon (tm) 1100MHz
128M system RAM Passed
256K Cache SRAM Passed
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed
UMB upper limit segment address:E85C
Mouse initialized
Fixed Disc O:QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS60.0
ATAPI CD-ROM: CD-W58E
ATAPI CD-ROM: Pioneer DVD ROM ATAPI Model DVD-115 0128
ERROR
0251: System CMOS checksum bad-Default configuration used


What do you think is up with this?


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm thinking 1 of 2 things. Your BIOS has been changed or corrupted or modified, possibly by an application program. Reload your BIOS default settings. Or your CMOS battery is dying and it's time to replace it.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks allot for the information but I didn't understand anything you said. Is there a way for someone not very computer literate to understand what you just said?
SORRY!


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

Whatr's the make of your computer? This will tell us how to get into your set up. Usually you would press the F2 key when you first boot up your computer before Windows loads.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Yes I do use the f2 key to get into windows when the error comes up. I use a HP computer with Windows ME.
What kind of battery were you talking about? Is it something easy to fix or do I need a professional? It says I can either use the F2 key or do something with setup but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Rick1953,

Your new Avatars


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

OK now I'm going to show you how really dumb I am. What is 
Avatars?
I thought the pic from the fair was very cool. I think the dolfin that spells Rick is awsome!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

spoiled_brat109,

An Avatar is the icon size .gif on the left side under are name. Once you get to 100 post you can have your own.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

OK now I know what an Avatar is. Now got any idea what I should do about this problem I have?


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

Sorry about that Brat,
To get into your Setup Utility press the F2 key continuosly when your computer first boots up. It's the F1 key on my Aptiva but I think it's F2 on HP's. Anyone with a HP can you help out on this.
When you get into Setup there will be a menu displayed. Look for something that refers to "load default settings". On my computer I would press the F5 key to load the default settings. There should be on screen instructions for this. If loading the default settings don't work this will give you a step by step instructions on replacing the battery.
Also why did you shadow your BIOS?

Hewee, 
Thank you much!!


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

No problem.I don't even know what BIOS is let alone how I got it shadowed. How do I get it UNshadowed??? What dose that do anyway? I'm going to try the F2 key so if it dosen't work you won't hear from me again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

spoiled_brat109,

Your welcome
Your PC trouble is over my head so I can't help.

Rick1953,

Your Welcome too.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Dose anyone there have any ideas about what I should do? How do I get UNshadowed? I would appreciate any help from anyone.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried the suggestion to "load BIOS defaults" then "save settings on exit"?

It's remotely possible this error is being caused by a dead or weak cmos battery on the motherboard, which is not retaining settings.

This is a quarter size silver battery that costs about 3$ to replace.

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/booterrGBER08-c.html


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

no I haven't tried that because I don't have a clue as to how to even start or what BIOS is. Can you explain it to me? sorry I'm so dumb about this stuff. I try!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well since you are running an HP, I believe you enter the BIOS setup by pressing the DEL key immediately at the first display of text on the screen (right after the POST beep).

Then you should see a screen like the one in my attachment. You will need to use the arrow keys for navigation. There is a page there for "load setup defaults". That is where you want to go. After doing that, press esc to return to the main menu and navigate to "save changes and Exit".


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

To get into the Setup (BIOS) on an HP press F1 at the blue HP Screen which is the first screen to appear when you turn on your computer. Let the BIOS screen appear. Press F5 and press enter to restore Defaults. Press F10 and then press enter to save changes and exit.


I have an HP 8760C


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I did a bit of research on the checksum error.
Please post your HP Model number. I will go over and have a look around but I need your Model # to get any information. Let's see what HP has to say. Do the default reset to see if it helps.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

ok this is crazy. I lost some of my icons. There was only what looked like a piece of paper where the icons where. Some where just the same as always. Anyway I did what Rog told me to do and guess what, my icons came back. Then when I read what Mosaic had to say I thought I might as well try that too and I did. Now I'll just have to wait and see what happens. I sure hope everything is alright now. If you have the time could you tell me how to tell if my memory is low. I have a 60G Harddrive and some people tell me that that is my memory. I've only had this computer about a year and sometimes it says I'm low on memory.
If you don't have time to mess with that it's alrigtht. I know your busy and I thank all of you for all the help you've given me.You have all been very nice. Thanks allot. Spoiled_brat10960


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

sooo.... the original issue about the checksum error is no longer occuring?

Strange about the icons, that's really a registry/file association problem; can't see as how a BIOS reset would affect that, but I'll let Mosaic1 tell you about HPs, she has the t-shirt there


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Rog,
You posted while I typed. The t-shirt? LOL I am so very lucky!
--------------------------------------

Brat, 
I am not sure what you did. My directions were how to reset the BIOS back to Factory Defaults on an HP Pavilion. I don't know what else you did.

The Icon problem is caused by a full ShellIconCache. At any rate, you did resovle that. If it happens again do this. Delete this file:
ShellIconCache. 
It is a hidden file so first go to Folder Options>view and check the "Show All Files" box.
Then do a find files for it. Delete it and reboot.

If you reset the BIOS back to the original defaults and you no longer are getting the error, wait and see.

You say your computer locks up and then a restart brings up this error. Wait and see if your computer locks up again.

The Memory message means you are low on resources. That is due to having too many programs running in the background.

You can clean up your startups as a beginning. Go to msconfig and get the list. Then go to this link and have a look at what is and is not necessary. Uncheck anything which is not necessary.
http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.htm

I can also tell you from experience that HP's do not have proper air circulation in the case. To top it off, you have a
CPU=AMD Athlon (tm) 1100MHz

Powerful and hot. I would recommend you Download and install a cooling Software.
I use RAIN. You may want to see about getting another fan in there. And if the computer is over a year old and has never been cleaned inside that could mean a dust buildup which in turn generates more heat and can cause a shutdown. If you have an extended warranty, now is the time to get on the phone and tell them about the problems. You may even have a failing Power Supply. A computer which shuts down on its own is not good. Hardware is not my specialty. Get directions before you attempt to open that case. You need to use anti static protection and be very careful. Pavilion cases are miserable. I know from my own experience.

Or if you are not at all comfortable going into the case find a Tech and have him do a cleanup and checkup for you. Price that and see.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Ok Mosaic. I did what Rog told me to do. He told me to do that before you told me anything. 
I sure can't say why my icons where missing or why they came back, but they did.
I'll clean me startup right now.
Thanks to all of you. Your all great.
spoiled_brat10960


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi brat,
In your first post you said when you restart your computer you get this:
CPU=AMD Athlon (tm) 1100MHz 
128M system RAM Passed 
256K Cache SRAM Passed 
System BIOS shadowed 
Video BIOS shadowed 
UMB upper limit segment address:E85C 
Mouse initialized 
Fixed Disc O:QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS60.0 
ATAPI CD-ROM: CD-W58E 
ATAPI CD-ROM: Pioneer DVD ROM ATAPI Model DVD-115 0128 
ERROR 
0251: System CMOS checksum bad-Default configuration used 

In there it says your system and video bios is shadowed. This in itself wouldn't cause the problem your having. The only problem a shadowed BIOS would do is to take up memory addresses that would otherwise be used for hardware devices i.e, printers,scanners,etc. Since you obviously didn't do it I bet it was that friend of yours who knows all about computers. Some people think doing that is a performance boost. I bet your a gamer right?


----------

